# Highend Youngnuo vs Canon 430EXII



## MK5GTI (Jan 14, 2013)

so i am looking for a speedlite for general use that woke hurt my wallet much.

Look at Youngnuo high end ETTL flash, 565, 568, which guide number is rated at 58, but i do see some post claiming a test shows similar output to the 430EXII.

so my question is, what do i get from the higher end Younguo that i don't get from the Canon? pros & cons? the 430EXII is roughly $250.

i understand the 565 has external battery pack option, which the 430 don't.

Camera would be 5Dc, currently with YN-465 which i don't put on top of my hotshoe.


----------



## skitron (Jan 18, 2013)

Based on preliminaary digging around about AF assist beams, I believe the Yongnuo AF assist beam will only illuminate to use the center focus point where apparently the 430 will illuminate to be able to use all focus points of a 5D3 body.

I'm going to dig in some more to try to confirm this, since I like the Yongnuo products, but if it is true that the Yongnuo AF assist is capable of illuminating for center only focus point, I'll probably buy something else.

If anyone has definitive info on the Yongnuo AF assist please chime in!


----------



## Michael_H. (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't know if I can offer much in terms of advice on this matter. However, you should be careful about the YN568EX. If you order one, make sure it is a unit manufactured after November, 2012. All the ones made before that have a software error causing the flash to not function on the hot-shoe of the Canon 5D classic. In the little time I used it on the Rebel XSi, I was amazed by the results. The high speed sync function works perfectly and the exposure is dead on every time. The assist beam was off center, but can be centered if you pop off the little cover and straighten the light. Hope I helped someone.


----------



## m (Jan 18, 2013)

If you want solid quality for a lower price than the original canon flashes, check out what metz has to offer.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 19, 2013)

I recommend Nissin flashes. They're better built than Yongnuo's comparable to Canon.


----------



## MK5GTI (Jan 21, 2013)

Michael_H. said:


> I don't know if I can offer much in terms of advice on this matter. However, you should be careful about the YN568EX. If you order one, make sure it is a unit manufactured after November, 2012. All the ones made before that have a software error causing the flash to not function on the hot-shoe of the Canon 5D classic.



wow, thats good to know, if i ask this question to a ebay seller, i doubt he will tell me the truth, or may say he doesn't know?

maybe i should just look at Nissin and Metz as suggested.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 21, 2013)

skitron said:


> Based on preliminaary digging around about AF assist beams, I believe the Yongnuo AF assist beam will only illuminate to use the center focus point where apparently the 430 will illuminate to be able to use all focus points of a 5D3 body.
> 
> I'm going to dig in some more to try to confirm this, since I like the Yongnuo products, but if it is true that the Yongnuo AF assist is capable of illuminating for center only focus point, I'll probably buy something else.
> 
> If anyone has definitive info on the Yongnuo AF assist please chime in!



Hmm...don't know about the Yongnuo AF assist, but I thought I read that only the 600EX-RT has the AF Assist with a full spread to properly work for the 5d3. That includes the 430EX.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 21, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> but I thought I read that only the 600EX-RT has the AF Assist with a full spread to properly work for the 5d3. That includes the 430EX.



That's also my information and part of why I got a 600rt ... not that I'd buy a 5d3 now after all but a 6d which is compatible with everything, and on which af assist in low light seems to work without problems.


----------

